# removing labels that have been sewn with serger/overlock stitch



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

We have had no problem removing labels that are stitched with a traditional straight stitch.

But we have several garments that use an overlock stitch to put the tag in (the zig-zaggy, 4 thread stitch). It's virtually impossible to get them out without damaging the garment. And even if you get to remove the main part of the tag, there's usually still some scrap under the stitching and it looks terrible.

Any ideas?


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean. I could not figure out a way to remove the old tag and sew in a new one either. I was only doing it on a very few shirts so I carefully cut the tag with an Exacto knife in a way you really really had to look to tell it once was there and printed a new label in instead of sewn.


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, I was in the same problem with a few styles of shirts...And even if you do un-stitch the thread you still have to sew it back and make it look good.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've heard of the same problem with blanks with that type of stitch. 

So far the only work around I've heard is to use a different blank with a tear away tag  Sorry, not much help there.


----------

